# Relapsing on WoW



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

I've played wow for 3 1/2 years, and quit a little more then 1 year ago. Recently i've been getting horrible urges to get back on it. So if you have the same problems; what do you do to block them out???


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Please resist..
as funny as it sounds I lost my mom to World of Warcraft... I'm 24 and I miss her. its been to the extent of her ordering the expansion pack to arrive the morning it was released.. when she woke up and it wasnt there.. she got in the car and drove 20miles to the nearest bestbuy to purchase another one... only to play 2 hours sooner than the UPS guy pulling into the driveway with the one she ordered. I can not believe the amount of power that game has over people. I've tried to get my mother to help me with activities we could do together but everything ends up in vain. 

I will say who ever designed Wow did a hell of a job.. I mean really it has everything you need in a fantasy world. It sorta reminds me of The Matrix.. a digital world one lives in with all the other trapped victims while their body and mind in the real world withers away. If you just miss your other gamers try and keep in touch as internet "pen pals" through facebook or something alternative to the game itself. I'm sure you have plenty of people in the now that would enjoy your company just as much as people who just want to know you becuase of some fake imaginary "power" your character in the game has. 

I hope you weigh out your pros and cons and decide that quiting was the best choice you've made so far. I wish my mom had the same will power.. it would make me so much happier to know that she actually could be there for me when I need her.. instead of me always being disappointed that she is missing in my life even tho she is just in the other room. I hate it... and I don't know what to do... so glad to hear you were able to do it.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

It is one hell of a game, I agree. But after being sucked in like 6 hours every single day it gets crazy. So over time I deactivated my subscription, played on a private server, then quit. But my old laptop (broken now) wouldn't install wow, so I could resist. But sometime this week or next I will be buying myself a 500g storage 3g ram laptop. I'm sure the download would go threw and I am too tempted to play. I am 16 now, so still a high school student. After finishing the endless chem and algebra homework, I still have a long day to do nothing. To occupy my time I just text and scroll threw this site. Once websites get dull to me i'm stuck bored out of my mind for the rest of the night (generally 3+ hours). I have up to Wotlk, not going to buy any subscribes or cataclysm so i'm hoping that will ease up on the addiction. Plus I will be on a private server so I usually only stay on 2 hours a day (more on weekends if friends are busy/can't board). So we'll see how it works out, I am sorry to hear about you and your mom. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Its cool.. she started when I was in high school too.. so its been a while.
That game is like a drug. You obviously like to snowboard.. if I were you I'd try and be creative and find a place in your yard to build a small kicker or get some wood and nails and make a feature to hit.. then send pics to all your busy friends and brag about how much fun they're missing out on. I'm well out of school these days and I still do this lol. I use to draw a lot in high school when I was bored but I know thats a talent not everyone has.. and I stil keep a journal... might sound lame.. but I actually have a lot of cool stories I can go back and reflect on with all my random adventures I've had in life. From driving cross country.. landing my first big kicker, places I've been.. all sorts of stuff. It sucks when people ask "what did you do last weekend?" .. or last month even.. and you sit there and sometimes can't remember so I decided I'd start writing things down so I have something to laugh about when I get old. If writing isnt your thing maybe make a blog? Just keep busy. Your young so I'm not too worried.. and you sound like a smart kid, but there are traps out there in life and online gaming in my opinion is one of them.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was in a server first guild for over a year, played for a couple years.

The urges will eventually go away.... It took me probably 2 years to finally get past the urges. I don't crave it anymore and I should actually sell my account but it's probably not worth much nowadays. Think she's a level 72 Shadow Priest, alliance side. Maybe 71? Can't remember


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> I was in a server first guild for over a year, played for a couple years.
> 
> The urges will eventually go away.... It took me probably 2 years to finally get past the urges. I don't crave it anymore and I should actually sell my account but it's probably not worth much nowadays. Think she's a level 72 Shadow Priest, alliance side. Maybe 71? Can't remember




Last time I played priests go for a lot. Just because they're so damn annoying to level. The lazy amount of rich kids on that game would pay for that so i'd go for it. I was in a server 2nd or 3rd guild I can't remember, pretty good shaman healer/dps. I will probably keep it in case one of my friends starts to play again and want to take my acc. I'm on a shitty server too so the most it'd go for is $50 .


Karasene- I have some old skate ramps and a skate rail my parents bought for my oldest brother. If the brand "Xtreme" rings a bell I have some ramps from there. But the rail is about 10 ft long probably shorter. It is fun to hit but you can't jib on it at all. So i've been looking to start building a long but shallow on ramp, to like a 20-30 foot pvc rail. Un realistic for the 20-30 feet but I need more distance :laugh:. Someone who lives up my street (well 1 1/2 miles away) has a pretty sweet set up. Down rail to a jump or pole jam. I used it to occupy my time til he found out and kicked me off. So hopefully my dad will help me buy some plywood and pine so I can waste a few weeks :thumbsdown:. Only thing is summer- I can't have friends over every day so I get about 5 hours indoors to do nothing >.>. I kind of just want to download it again-then challenge myself to not play it. If i can resist it conveniently placed right in front of my face I shouldn't relapse.


Great game, but it gets overwhelming easily.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I loved leveling my Priest.... I was always Shadow with my priest and when I played, we had a ton of resources for grinding. 

Most mobs weren't immune to fear for questing where you had to pick something up also.. 

I was scared of nothing though... An occasional Lock would tear me up but that was it. Also raided with a Druid and a Warrior... Never really got into the Mages though..

Druid was a fun class also. I was playing when they buffed the Druids.... Oh man I was walking thru everybody, literally. Locks were even on the run but last I knew they turned em back down.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's simple you want some mental masterbation. Get a girlfriend and discover the joys of sex just wrap it before you tap it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I had it good while playing WoW...

Was raiding and had a girl under my mind control so I was getting laid also.

But in all seriousness, the game is BAD news... Truly addicting and people should stay away from it. It's worse then cigarettes


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah I don't know if downloading it to "test" yourself is such a great idea...

thats like someone who just supposedly quit smoking cigarettes and thinks.... oh I'll just buy a pack and keep it in my pocket. 

Without a doubt you know they'll light one up eventually.

I think its easier to go the out of sight out of mind route. But choice is up to you of course.


Word on the ramps/rails. Start nagging your dad :thumbsup:


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's simple you want some mental masterbation. Get a girlfriend and discover the joys of sex just wrap it before you tap it.


Haha I have a girlfriend, just not having sex yet. At 16, at least here, people who f*ck now or before then are whores. Quite funny to watch people get ridiculed (some girl has blown probably 50+ guys, had sex with probably 30 people she just met and a lot of times). So not quite sex yet:laugh:.

I probably wont end up playing it, whenever I am truly truly about to relapse I just say f*ck it. But it's getting harder and harder too and I don't want to end up on that dammed game again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

seanboobs said:


> (some girl has blown probably 50+ guys, had sex with probably 30 people she just met and a lot of times).


 Tell this girl to call me when she turns 18 and graduates.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If you have poor self-control, don't play it, it is highly addicting. I went through a stage of being a total wow-addict, but luckily came to a realization of how fucking ridiculous it was that I had to stay at home such and such days because I had to raid.

I've played it off and on since then, but it's never been anywhere near the addictive level. More like just playing any other videogame. It's mostly just a matter of stepping back and looking at the shit you are doing to feed your addiction.

Most people will admit that the best way to cull an addiction, is to fill the void with another addiction! If you have enough addictions, they all take an equal amount of your time, and you suddenly become like everyone else....


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> If you have poor self-control, don't play it, it is highly addicting. I went through a stage of being a total wow-addict, but luckily came to a realization of how fucking ridiculous it was that I had to stay at home such and such days because I had to raid.
> 
> I've played it off and on since then, but it's never been anywhere near the addictive level. More like just playing any other videogame. It's mostly just a matter of stepping back and looking at the shit you are doing to feed your addiction.
> 
> Most people will admit that the best way to cull an addiction, is to fill the void with another addiction! If you have enough addictions, they all take an equal amount of your time, and you suddenly become like everyone else....


Good point:laugh:. Until I hit 80 and began raiding/feeling the thrill of getting better I wasn't crazily addicted. It was merely like Call of Duty, just play it when I have nothing better to do. Once raiding started I was on twice the amount of hours and ignoring my friends. I would like to just play it on and off when i truly can't do anything (like now, i've studied for my exams all day so i'm bored as shit). But not get crazy like I was. If i lived in the westerns I would have snowboarding, but I can rarely get out besides weekends. My backyard is decent for it, but after 20 or more laps it gets old and tiring. I'd love to just sit around and play for an hour or so.









BurtonAvenger said:


> Tell this girl to call me when she turns 18 and graduates.


Jail bait is a bitch, eh? She got held back for being an idiot, so she's actually 17 and a sophomore. I don't know her birthday but when I hear random bitching about how exited all of these people are i'll send you a messege. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Check out Rift, I'm playing the Beta right now.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tell this girl to call me when she turns 18 and graduates.


ill take your seconds.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I tried that game once but thought it was pretty dumb, not my kind of game I guess. Don't play it, fight the urge!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> ill take your seconds.


You don't want my seconds she will be going ATM.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

seanboobs said:


> I've played wow for 3 1/2 years, and quit a little more then 1 year ago. Recently i've been getting horrible urges to get back on it. So if you have the same problems; what do you do to block them out???


You could always punch yourself in the balls. Anyone who prefers to live in a fantasy land instead of reality probably won't be using them much anyways (and even though she isn't DTF yet, you should still be able to talk her into a hand job)


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Your probably better off developing a mild to serious drinking habit.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Dano said:


> You could always punch yourself in the balls. Anyone who prefers to live in a fantasy land instead of reality probably won't be using them much anyways (and even though she isn't DTF yet, you should still be able to talk her into a hand job)




It's not that many players actually would prefer the fantasy world, it's just incredibly addicting. I play it just as someone would play CoD or Halo, just to entertain myself.
I also only mentioned my girlfriend not wanted to fuck, never brought up lesser stuff


----------



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

Well I played a game called Runescape for 4 or 5 years, and quit around a year ago. I honestly just quit naturally, aka through irl.
But to help you, I'll give you some options to not urge you to really play, and make you fade away from the thought.. 
Try playing sports in school (you said your 16, well I just turned 17), and me playing lacrosse really helped me just get off the computer in general. Also I do cross country. Playing sports won't only get you off that topic, but you meet so many people, and it's just an awesome experience. 

Also for another option (if you think it's to late to try a sport, which is understanble), you could try getting a job. It's pretty hard to find a job, but if you get one, think about it: you make cash and kill time. 

Take this from a past addicted gamer, who now quit because I do both.. Play sports and work on top of school.

Hope this helped.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

P0lac said:


> Well I played a game called Runescape for 4 or 5 years, and quit around a year ago. I honestly just quit naturally, aka through irl.
> But to help you, I'll give you some options to not urge you to really play, and make you fade away from the thought..
> Try playing sports in school (you said your 16, well I just turned 17), and me playing lacrosse really helped me just get off the computer in general. Also I do cross country. Playing sports won't only get you off that topic, but you meet so many people, and it's just an awesome experience.
> 
> ...





Run XC, run track and snowboard in winter, and I play lacrosse. I can't get a job till my next birthday (parents would need to drive me around). I am in honors chemistry, honors math, and honors english. I have about 30 books in my ass daily. I finish my studies before I eat dinner, then after that it's too dark to go outside. So I am stuck inside for another 3+ hours and get bored.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well as long as you don't start swapping those activity time periods for wow, I don't see anything wrong with that equation.

No one chastises little pre-pubescent 10 year olds for playing Halo 3 hours a day, meanwhile going on a racial, sexist, and generally psychotic online rampage, so....

I can't stand online shooters anymore because of the above.


----------



## striker14588 (Dec 27, 2010)

seanboobs said:


> I've played wow for 3 1/2 years, and quit a little more then 1 year ago. Recently i've been getting horrible urges to get back on it. So if you have the same problems; what do you do to block them out???


Easiest way to get rid of urges is to sell your account. I used to get the feeling of wanting to start up again until I realized it would cost $100+ to buy the game and all the expansions again.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I used to like Counter Strike. Would play it for an hour or two after coming home. But since I didn't play often, I'd just get pawned by the 12 year old CS masters to the point where it's demoralizing.....:laugh:


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

cifex said:


> I used to like Counter Strike. Would play it for an hour or two after coming home. But since I didn't play often, I'd just get pawned by the 12 year old CS masters to the point where it's demoralizing.....:laugh:


Haha, i know the feeling :laugh:. But if I start this up again i'll be on a thing where everybody has the best gear available so there is no upperhand 







striker14588 said:


> Easiest way to get rid of urges is to sell your account. I used to get the feeling of wanting to start up again until I realized it would cost $100+ to buy the game and all the expansions again.




They made it so you can download the most recent expansion your account was upgraded too. I have thought about selling it but i don't want to put up with some random guy and all of that stuff. If I did relapse I would play on a private server so it's free, and less addicting.


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

switch to a game you can play on your own time. FPS/RTS games are great because they require smaller amounts of time to actually play one game and walk away or play another. You don't have to start a raid and go through it with the fear of missing out on something if you logout.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

nerve said:


> switch to a game you can play on your own time. FPS/RTS games are great because they require smaller amounts of time to actually play one game and walk away or play another. You don't have to start a raid and go through it with the fear of missing out on something if you logout.




I'd be on a private server so like a FPS I play one PVP game and i'm off . No stupid raiding on it, but thanks for the input haha


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

maybe i'm just easily addicted to stuff but i havn't played wow in over 2 years i bet and still randomly i'm like man i want to play right now.


----------



## xG33Kx (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried it, the demo bored me. I used to be worse, though... I was bad into Runescape >.< Yeah... but anyway, just find something else to occupy your time. I forced myself off of it and found other things to occupy my time, I started weightlifting and tried hanging out with friends more, or just go for a bike ride if I didn't have anyone to hang out with. I had a job, too, so that took some time away from sitting on my ass in front of a computer :laugh:


----------



## splagman (Mar 21, 2011)

There are some big prize arena tournaments, ... you've got to be beyond exceptional in PvP to win them.

As for taking over someone's monster? there is a misunderstanding somewhere. Players only play characters, and again, on the money, about the only way to make money in WoW is to be exceptional in PvP or sell characters, etc. which is basically prohibited by Blizzard.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

There is a market for leveling people's characters. It's illegal based on the rules Blizzard, the game manufacturer puts out there, but it still happens. Basically someone levels the character to max level, then sells the account to someone, and starts over.

It is a relatively older game, but it's so popular it's still the most profitable video game out there I think (Call of Duty franchise is also up there). Because it is a MMO and the content is always updated, people continue to play it.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Just as stated before yes you can make money by being amazing good at arenas (player vs player) but they are team based and you also have to split the prize money. 

MLG is the biggest tourney if I am not mistaken and last year for 3v3 the top team won 25k.

So as for if he won 50k that would be a no unless there is a bigger tourney out there. Also you said he has a GF which instantly rules out top PVP players for the most part as you have to practice all day every day just to be good enough to enter with a chance to win even one match.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

mpdsnowman said:


> I dont know if what I type makes sense but I just want to clarify if this kid is full of shit or could he have won 50k..


Extremely unlikely, pretty sure he is full of shit.



mpdsnowman said:


> He's got my gf's daughter playing it now...but isnt that a game of the past compared to whats out there now??


It is 5 years old, but it's still by far the best one out there. Every other one has crashed and burned so far.
I think the first real contender will be Knights of the Old Republic, whenever that comes out.


----------



## striker14588 (Dec 27, 2010)

lo0p said:


> Extremely unlikely, pretty sure he is full of shit.


The top tournament was the 2010 blizzcon which had a first place prize of $75,000 which you split 3 ways. Article Blizzcon 2010 Tournament Recap


"Eight 3v3 teams from the World of Warcraft 2010 Arena Tournament, came together to fight for the first place prize of $75,000. Unfortunately, the most notable and memorable moment of the tournament was the controversial championship victory of the French team aAa, against All authority."


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I managed to more or less get over my WoW addiction. Luckily for me I'm at the point now, where I tried going back for one of the 7 day free trials, and just got bored of it in under an hour. The game just... doesn't have the hold on it that it had before. I haven't played any more MMOs since then, I'm just not into the grind-y feeling anymore. I think the last thing that was holding me to the game was my guild, since a lot of them were pretty awesome, but once they split up during one of my breaks, that pretty much ended my interest in the game. Definitely for the better. I love making jokes about going back, some people's reactions are funny.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Try a game called Ragnarok Online. It's the one I used to play before Wow came out. RO is one of the OG's of the true MMORPG games. The graphics are "cutesy" though, but they have a deep system of characters and equipment. Very fun and I actually miss it.

I played mainly in private servers because I hate grinding too much as well. Join a mid-rate private server and your grind time is cut-down immensely.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I think WoW killed my ability to play RPGs of that sort in general. I just can't go through Dragon Age (Origins or 2), and any of that sort just... Don't work for me anymore.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I couldn't get past the first 2 hours of Dragon Age, it was just so slowly paced, too much drama, and the combat wasn't that great.

I liked Mass Effect a lot more, but nothing compares to Fallout 3. That game was so innovative.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I loved Mass Effect 1/2. It may just be that most WoW-style MMOs seems slow since I'm used to the chaos of raiding. I couldn't really get into Fallout either, and Borderlands I enjoy, but never play much.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

WoW is a great game, but way too much time is needed to enjoy it fully. I played it for a long time, it probably ruined my education in university (passed but I went from full scholarship entrance to barely passing with C's), and destroyed my social life as well. When you play the game religiously, you won't really care about how you're hurting real life, because truthfully the game is THAT GOOD. But looking back, I threw away too much trying to be the best in WoW.

My biggest problem with WoW is that skill is not the only factor when you want to see the high-end content in raiding or PvP. You could be a very good player, or you could be trying very hard to become a better player, but without spending ridiculous amounts of time to "gear up" and find similarly skilled players, you will go nowhere. And personally, if I'm spending $15 bucks a month, I can't play casually, I have to see the most difficult content in the game or I won't play at all.

If you raid, you have to find a great guild, or there will always be someone in a raid that will waste your time by doing something stupid. Looking for a good guild may take months, and you might have to hop many servers before you can find it. If you pvp, you also need to find awesome arena partners with similar schedules as you. This is even harder to find than a good guild, so until you find those dream team players, you will also be wasting time and hovering between 2000 - 2200 rating.

Playing WoW is like working a part-time or full-time job that does not pay. It is definitely challenging, and when you get a server first or overcome something difficult, the satisfaction is also terrific. BUT, there's a lot of things that are challenging and rewarding in real life as well. Look at Nev Lapwood, he created snowboardaddiction.com and made money doing something he loved, that's challenging and rewarding.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

I stumbled upon this topic a little late but still want to throw my two cents in 

I played WoW for 2-2 and a half years as if it was my full time job (around 4 years total with 2 huge breaks), actually I had a job that was so good I was able to play while working  It was crazy, totally lost anything that resembled of social life, other than seeing my (now ex) gf, which was sooo pissed I started playing, on weekends. And all that because I was wondering what a hell was wrong with all the people playing that game? I was like, shit, they are crazy, I would never allow that to myself!!  Well, atm there are 5 lvl 85 chars sitting on a official server  Hunter, Warrior, Paladin, Death Knight and Druid + 75 lvl rogue  But hey, the good thing is I only wanted to check the game out 

I'm glad Blizzard fucked up the game... too much easy content, too fast... new tiers almost releasing on every weekend... well, after I caught myself running around leveling alts instead of raiding I knew it was time to retire... Cataclysm was really end of the World (of Warcraft) for me... Now I'm sure I wont go into relapse, but also I don't need to sell my account cause I know the game have no power over me anymore, even if I had an active account 

Anyway, snowboarding had a major role in my WoW retirement. When I decided I want to start snowboarding I was spending so much time reading and researching about equipment and planing on my first days on the slopes that at one moment I remembered that that no matter how much fun that game can be there are many better ways of spending free time. Read, write, paint, hike, ride a bike, skateboard, in the warm weather, and ofc I don't have to tell you what to do in the winter...  

On the bright side, I'm planning a vacation with one sexy girl I've met while playing


----------



## Redversusblue (Nov 27, 2010)

Littlebigdreams said:


> WoW is a great game, but way too much time is needed to enjoy it fully. I played it for a long time, it probably ruined my education in university (passed but I went from full scholarship entrance to barely passing with C's), and destroyed my social life as well. When you play the game religiously, you won't really care about how you're hurting real life, because truthfully the game is THAT GOOD. But looking back, I threw away too much trying to be the best in WoW.
> 
> My biggest problem with WoW is that skill is not the only factor when you want to see the high-end content in raiding or PvP. You could be a very good player, or you could be trying very hard to become a better player, but without spending ridiculous amounts of time to "gear up" and find similarly skilled players, you will go nowhere. And personally, if I'm spending $15 bucks a month, I can't play casually, I have to see the most difficult content in the game or I won't play at all.
> 
> ...


I would only say that it is a part to full time job if your raiding in a hardcore end game "5 night a week" guild. I play a 3 nights a week for a few hours and i'm sitting at a solid 8/13 heroic on my main (Plus a few hours on the weekend). With the change to the raid lockout system, Blizzard really did two things: 1) They killed the amount of content that is delivered with each patch. That in turn leads to 2) They reduced how much time you need to invest in current content to be onpar. Think back to WoTLK, where you had 10/25 versions of each boss (Or even the travesty that was ToC, where you had to clear 10/25 reg and heroic every week to do your best). This can be seen as both a positive and negative. I like that i don't have to invest much time, but i also don't like that doesn't allow me to fill up my "wow free time" with more raiding, like i did back in WoTLK (I can't really speak for pvp. I've never been a fan since it isn't even a good Rock-paper-scissor formula. All my pvp is just casual with friends).


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I have gone through a period or two of around 2-3 months of where I was addicted to WoW. But the thing that made it easy for me to quit every time was just getting bored, I just couldnt sit there and do the same things any more.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

Ive played for about 4 years now with like a 5 month on 5 off cycle. I really enjoyed all the expansions, just like that initial rush to the cap. Usually I'd gear up to do endgame raiding and then quit.. I started playing again like a month ago and I think now that I'm geared up I play less... Theres less to do. Prolly gonna quit again now that the new batman is out! 

I wouldnt say that it ruins social livs cuz I've never had a hard time loggin to go board or party or whatever, but then again I have put off doing things by and hour or 2 to get shit done in game, so i can see how people get like that.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

I played for 2.5 years in highschool. I wouldnt play it again. Moving to a mountain town and discovering snowboarding changed my life. For serious. I still play video games, nowhere near the amount. And getting my 4 days of riding each week in is way more important to me now. I am now just as addicted to snowboarding as I was to wow. Such a better addiction.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> I had it good while playing WoW...
> It's worse then cigarettes


Agreed. I played other online games and was terribly addicted playing upwards of 6 hours per day for years on end. Eventually I got over it but still go online every so often for a laugh. I've never really had any relapses. Maybe 2 or 3 where I played for a week and got bored.

Over the past month I've quit smoking which IMO was so much easier than quitting games. But still not easy


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

Uh... seriously?

Physical addiction vs. Mental Addiction

thats like smoking meth vs. smoking weed ...... (deion comes flying in) "Come on, Man."


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

kpd2003 said:


> Uh... seriously?
> 
> Physical addiction vs. Mental Addiction
> 
> thats like smoking meth vs. smoking weed ...... (deion comes flying in) "Come on, Man."


To me (and I'm sure others here) playing games is both a physical and mental addiction.

Edit: was an addiction (for me)


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's definitely an addiction, but one of the biggest things that make MMO's addictive is the social/peer pressure aspect. You can log into COD and shoot people for an hour and log off. If your playing endgame in a MMO, there are like 20 people counting on you to show up, and a lot of pressure to preform. It's like a digital social life, which is why people can spend countless hours doing it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Try playing games that don't have more than 10-15 hours of game play built in (and no multiplayer). That way you're only addicted for a week and can go back to normal when you're done.

Or, play a game that teaches you a real world skill. I learned to play the drums off of rock ban (and subsequently buying a real electronic kit practice on). Had my first real drum lesson today. The instructor was impressed with how much of the beginner stuff I simply don't need to do.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been on and off games many times for my whole life, never too All games. Especially online. But every time I quit playing for extended periods, life got better. More free, and real. I encourage change. Routines are the hardest thing to change in life. If it's hard to quit, it's for a reason. The snow is coming. Freeride.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

played wow from classic (hard core 25man progression raider) to the day after i got my pass last season. got a demo week, played like 2 hours, no interest. in the summer i hiked/mountain climbed. between work, wife, drinking and trying to do as many days on mountain as possible i dont even have time to remember to miss it.

only thing is my brother is still there, and i miss that, its a good outlet for him, and gaming was something we could always do regardless of geography. def gonna log some time on d3, but it probably will be pretty mellow.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tristan-NZ said:


> To me (and I'm sure others here) playing games is both a physical and mental addiction.
> 
> Edit: was an addiction (for me)


I'm really not trying to be a douche but it's not like your body is physically aching to sit down in a hunched over position staring for hours at a time at a computer screen.

Just like snowboarding - your body really does not want you to throw yourself down a mountain at high speeds.

That's what makes it a mental addiction.

No hard feelings - I am amazed though at people investing so much of life into fiction - but to each their own.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

You misunderstand a physical addiction, either that or your analogies are way off. You're right, your body doesn't become "addicted" to going at speed down a hill, then getting thrown around. It gets addicted to the adrenaline and other hormones/enzymes released due to that excitement.

It is probably true that WOW is in most cases a mental addiction, however, it can become a physical addiction if your body becomes attached to the chemicals released through playing it, or it replaces your social interaction altogether.


----------

